# Blue print/floor plan



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Somebody msg me for a copy of blue print. I opened it before here but can't find seem to see it. The blue print of the houses is not in soft copy it was given to my wife in blue print and something like in onion skin paper where they bring it to have it printed in blue print/white print etc. i can ask her to upload it in google plus so if anybody can make use of it they can just download it together with the structural computation. Its a complete set and no fees since we had used it already just do not build your house beside mine or we will look like its a townhouse lol.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Jack and bbazor will ask wife to download the floor plans, plumbing, electrical layout etc in google plus within next week wife still busy holding livelihood seminars to teach and help people start their business. Pls check it there.


----------

